
Why roboticists are raving about Google’s new robot - hemapani
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/02/25/why-roboticists-are-raving-about-googles-new-robot/
======
mchahn
Finally, things predicted in the 60's are coming true. Now I'm waiting for my
flying car. Seriously though, this is awesome.

